# Flap things on the sides of the van



## schemedog

Our first weekend away in a 'van, and though all didn't go exactly to plan, we both think we're getting there. However, the flaps on either sides of the van, that cover the water inlet and hook-up point, started flapping about in the wind when driving. I tried to get them to click shut, but only succeeded with one of them (for about a mile). The other, the water one, flaps like crazy as I drive. Apart from the fact is fairly distracting to me when I use the mirrors, and I'm sure for other motorists, I cannot but help think its only a matter of time before they break off. Is there a quick fix for these things or has anyone got a solution to stop my van looking like a very large white budgie flapping very small wings as I drive down the road.
*ps* Our other faults of which there were a few, have been remedied by searching on this forum. However, I didn't know the correct name for these flap things, hence the dumb question.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cover plates perhaps

Kev.


----------



## Telbell

Blue-tack or similar?

Otherwise you may have to replace the whole unit. Theyt're meant to "click" into pace but if the "click" has gone then I'd try blue-tack- and refix it when you've finished with using the EHU/Water filler


----------



## bendog

*Flapping Water cover*

I had the same problem with our Adria , its adesign problem and your dealer can fix it with a hot air gun in about 10 mins .


----------



## greenasthegrass

Double sided velcro works very well.

Greenie


----------



## schemedog

Thanks for the help and suggestions folks. It'll be the velcro meantime to see how it goes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The Klett-power type of Velcro would cure the problem for good.

Klett-power thread

Kev

PS not found a UK outlet for the real thing yet though.


----------



## Telbell

> The Klett-power type of Velcro would cure the problem for good. [/quote
> 
> Would need to be seasonably easy to open the flaps for filling/ehu connection.
> 
> Velcro good idea though


----------



## DiscoDave

interesting thought about a heat gun, ours has this problem, i can see it is down to the inlets being screwed too tightly to the bodywork and forcing them out of shape!


----------



## Zebedee

If there's room under the flaps, the best and most convenient solution might be to fix a skinny rare earth magnet underneath on the bodywork, with a little stainless steel disk disk on the flap. (Not all stainless is magnetic, so check first.)

That would be a "fit and forget" solution, and would not depend on the flap being a good fit in its housing, and neither would it be affected by temperature, water or muck.

Dave


----------



## GetDuffed

Definately an Adria problem, mine did the same, but in the summer, when sun had been shining on it and warmed it up, I eased the 3 locking tabs on the inside of the cover inwards to give more grip ; its worked fine so far. you are right - its a real distraction in the wing mirrors, regards mick


----------



## UncleNorm

greenasthegrass said:


> Double sided velcro works very well.
> 
> Greenie


That's a big *DITTO*!

Within minutes of collecting Our Coral, I was back at the dealer's. The whole water inlet was swapped for one from another Coral. The catch on the electric cover is very positive but the water covered just started flapping. Since then, I've had my 'tool kit' out and the water flap is now held with velcro.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I finally found them, feel a bit daft actually as when you look on the back of the strip it says 3M Dual Lock, of course I'd already stuck them up, and used a full pack as they're the pups as upgrade from the Weak Velcro. and it never occurred to me to open the pack and look on the back of the tape itself, I expected all the info to be on the packaging.

Klett -Power strips

I used them to hold the Tom Tom onto the interior mirror, 1/2" of the strip will hold it on it's own and did do without ever falling right up until we sold the van in June.

Kev


----------



## aldra

We have the same problem

a design fault???

heating with a hair dryer fixes it for a while

but I quite like looking in the mirror and seeing the little wing flapping :lol: :lol: 

Easily pleased

Aldra


----------

